

Bill Reichert – Top Ten Mistakes Entrepreneurs Make Raising Capital - knazif
http://www.linkedin.com/groups/Top-Ten-Mistakes-Entrepreneurs-Make-4747519.S.5829507487715307524?qid=b5390931-1c09-458f-a4fe-bc9d844e4a74&trk=groups_items_see_more-0-b-ttl

======
knazif
You have to admire the fact that the very first mistake listed is "listening
to investors", given that the author is a prominent investor and managing
director of Garage Tech Ventures

